# Eine eigene Hompage ohne Programmieren?



## Cheris (3. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal. Ich will eine eigen Hompage und habe keine Ahnung von HTML und sonstiges Progrmmieren. Wisst ihr ein Programmund Tuorial oder Anleitung wo ich ganz einfach eine eigene kostenlose Hompage bekomme?


----------



## Erpel (3. April 2004)

Melde dich bei lycos/tripod an, da gibt es ein Onlinewerkzeug um ganz einfach Homepages zu erstellen. Schau dich da mal um.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das einmal sagen würde, aber auf http://www.beepworld.de kannst Du Dir auch ganz leicht eine Homepage erstellen...


----------



## Pardon_Me (4. April 2004)

Lern HTML!

Du lernst das ganz schnell, es ist wirklich nicht schwer und es zahlt sich aus!
Is doch viel besser deine eigene Homepage selber zu machen, als irgend so ein Tool zu nehmen...


----------



## low-group (4. April 2004)

Oder nim Frontpage oder ähnliche Tools...


----------



## Pardon_Me (4. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von low-group _
> *Oder nim Frontpage oder ähnliche Tools... *



Is zwar auch eine (einfache) Möglichkeit, aber ich empfehle wirklich: HTML lernen!
Es zahlt sich echt aus...


----------



## JohannesR (4. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von low-group _
> *Oder nim Frontpage oder ähnliche Tools... *


Nein, tu uns allen einen gefallen und benutz *keinesfalls* Frontpage! Lern HTML oder *kauf* dir Dreamweaver, aber nicht Frontpage. Schlechten Code kann man auch per Hand erstellen!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. April 2004)

Frontpage vs. Dreamweaver, da dreh ich die Hand nicht um, schlechten Code produzieren beide, wobei dann doch DW das geringere übel ist. Bei Webseiten ist es einfach essentiell HTML und auch Java-Script zu können.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

Eigentlich gibt es *nur* eine richtige Antwort auf die Frage:

Lern HTML! ( Alles andere wäre halbe Sache ) 

Undn nebenbei: HTML ist keine Programmiersprache und wird somit auch nicht programmiert.

( HTML ist nur eine Auszeichnungssprache und eine Webseite wird in HTML wird geschrieben )


----------



## low-group (4. April 2004)

Ich finde es irgendwie traurig, wenn immer nur gesagt wird "lerne html". Für einen, der wirklich nur einmal eine eigene Seite erstellen will, ohne Unterseiten e.t.c. sollte es vollkommend ausreichen, Frontpage oder ähnliches zu benutzen, denn ihm geht es dann nur darum, daß die Seite das anzeigt, was er will und nicht wie der Aufbau seines Codes ist.

Wenn ich dich frage, "Wie richte ich einen neuen User in Windows ein" , gebt ihr mir dann auch als Antwort, "Mach einen MCSE-Kurs" ?

PS: Ich nehme auch kein Frontpage oder ähnliche Tool, für mich reicht ein Editor aus.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

Es geht nicht darum, das evtl. Frontpage für eine Seite ausreicht, sondern das Frontpage seinen eigenen Senf verzapft, der in Browser von anderen Herstellern, zum Beispiel Opera, Firebird zu 99,9 % nicht so aussieht wie erwünscht.

Und: Wenn mal eine Änderung sein muss, dann ist es um eibniges einfacher, wenn man weiß was die "HYROGLYPHEN" im Quelltext überhaupt bedeuten.


----------



## low-group (4. April 2004)

Zum anfänglichen Lernen ist Frontpage immernoch gut geeignet, da man als Anfänger immer beide Seiten hat, also den Quelltext und die Vorschau und man sich dabei auch den Quelltext anschaut. So hatte ich früher auch mal angefangen, oder wollt ihr mir sagen, daß ihr von Anfang an mit diesen "HYROGLYPHEN" angefangen habt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

Es soll Leute geben die das tun ja und wenn es nur so ist, weil das erste Ergebnis in Frontpage niederschmetternd war.

Aber natürlich kann man auch zur Fahrschule gehen und sagen: Ich brauche aber keine Autobahnfahrt, weil ich wohne sowieso auf dem Land.

Und hiermit sollten wir die sinnlose Disskusion beenden, das sie sich dem Offtopic nähert.


----------



## Cheris (4. April 2004)

Schön und gut nur wo lerne ich HTML? Muss ich mir ein Buch kaufen oder gibts da auch eine Anleitung im Internet. Wenn ja wo?Und was für ein Programm oder sonstiges Tool brauch ich um HTML zu machen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. April 2004)

SelfHTML  sollte genügen. Das kannst Du Dir auch runterladen und offline in Ruhe lesen.
http://www.drweb.de ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Viel Glück und vor allem Spass damit


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. April 2004)

> Und was für ein Programm oder sonstiges Tool brauch ich um HTML zu machen?


Nun, eigentlich genügt ein stinknormaler Texteditor. Sinnvoller und komfortabler ist es natürlich, ein Programm zu verwenden, dass auf HTML-Programmierung (ups ) zugeschnitten ist. Davon gibt's viele, ich benutze den HTML Editor (das Programm heisst so ), den du auf http://www.qhaut.de findest.


----------



## Amethyst (4. April 2004)

Hallo Cheris,

schau Dir mal die Seite

<a href=http://www.htmlbasis.de>HTML-Basis</a>

an. Die Anleitung ist m.e. für einen Anfänger gut geeignet, was nicht heißen soll, dass Du nicht auch selfhtml Rechner haben solltest, denn da steht so ziemlich alles drin, was manN/frau wissen muss. Aber selfhtml ist gerade dadurch für einen Anfänger etwas schwierig.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Cheris (4. April 2004)

Danke an allen die mir geholfen haben. Ich werde jetzt wohl mal ein bischen HTML lernen


----------



## Pardon_Me (5. April 2004)

Ich ürde dir auch ein Buch empfehlen...weil is meines Erachtens nicht das einfachste für einen Einstieg in HTML, aber eine super Referenz und es bietet super Ergänzgungwissen...
Ein Buch ist nicht sonderlich teuer und du lernst das schnell und einfach und dort ist auch vieles ausführlich beschrieben, was einem Anfänger hilft überhaupt zu verstehen, was er da eigentlich lernt...


----------



## Cheris (5. April 2004)

Und welches Buch wäre zum Empfehlen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

O'Reilly
Addinson & Vesley

oder eben für die schnelle und den sparsamen Geldbeutel:

Franzis
bhv


----------



## Sunray (11. April 2004)

Ich finde:

1. Wahl: HTML lernen
2. Wahl: Dreamweaver
3. Wahl: -----
4. Wahl: -----
5. Wahl: Frontpage

Frontpage produziert jetzt wirklich nur Müll...


----------

